# Pen from my first PR cast



## Lenny (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's my first pen made from my own pr casting.


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 20, 2011)

That's rilly, rilly, rilly good, Lenny!!!  Great color!  Great form!


----------



## Dana Fish (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful job Lenny! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Boz (Mar 20, 2011)

WoW, WoW, WoW
My favorite color blue with my favorite pen a Gent Jr.  
How did you do the top of the cap with the same material as the body?


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Good job, Lenny! 

Coastal Scents is having 20% off sale. Time to load up on supplies.


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a great pen, Lenny.  I think your first casting was a success.  Great colors!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 20, 2011)

Great looking pen Lenny, I like it a lot.


----------



## patmurris (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a really good looking pen. Your first casting produced great results indeed!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 20, 2011)

Great job Lenny! I would love to take that off your hands if for some reason you may not be happy with it.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool!  Nice finial work too.
Nice swirl.. subtle coloring doesn't beat you over the head (something I
tend to do when I get a new color to try.. I overdo it) works well with
the kit too.


----------



## Tom D (Mar 20, 2011)

Lenny, it's a great blank and a super pen


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 20, 2011)

looks great Lenny! That blank really pops!


----------



## stolicky (Mar 20, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 20, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Cool! Nice finial work too.
> Nice swirl.. subtle coloring doesn't beat you over the head (something I
> tend to do when I get a new color to try.. I overdo it) works well with
> the kit too.


 

Thanks Charlie!

I've been replacing the finial lately as you noticed but I always have the same problem .... a little hole developes right at the peak. I can't get it to come to a defined point.

Is that caused but some small alignment problem perhaps? I'm using a collet chuck.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Great job Lenny! I would love to take that off your hands if for some reason you may not be happy with it.:biggrin::biggrin:


 
I think my wife beat you to that! :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 20, 2011)

Great looking cast and pen , good job !!!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind comments!

Andy, I did get some of the Delta Creamcoat paint .... It made a big difference.... covers good and bonds to the tube ...NO flaking! Thanks!

I cast my second "brick" today. If the outside is any indication it is BLAH! Maybe when it's turned it will surprise me.


----------



## Akula (Mar 20, 2011)

That really did come together well.  Nice job


----------



## boxerman (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow a very nice pen.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes Great Job!


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking pen.


----------



## simomatra (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work Lenny, the colour and swirls have turned out well


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's always a great feeling knowing that it's your own product.  As much as I love some of the blanks from exotics it feels really great when I make something myself.  GREAT job on this one!


----------



## phillywood (Mar 21, 2011)

Lenny, that' a heck of a good looking pen, if you just send me one to look at it up close then it would even be sweeter. It looks like those out of space picture of the earth colors.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 21, 2011)

Lenny I hope my first brick turns out half as good as yours.  The pen is awesome.  Love the blue swirls.  Just fantastic.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 21, 2011)

Certainly a nice blank and a well make pen...!

I tend to get that sort of colour and mix all the time, just a inclination I suppose...!

Great job overall, lets see the next ones:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Lenny (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks again for the comments!

It's funny how the color can vary between blue and purplish depending on the light.

So far I'm not wild about my second pour ... hope to round a blank over today to get a better idea of what's inside.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## wizard (Mar 21, 2011)

Lenny, That looks GREAT!! Don't know how I missed this. The blank has such beautiful pearlescent and iridescent colors and qualities to it. Looks like your looking into another solar system. You did a phenomenal job for your first pen from your own casting. I got some resin saver molds and looking forward to doing my own casting. I know where I'm coming for help:wink:. Again, beautiful pen. Looks great with the custom matching finial. Thanks so much for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## Seer (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice Lenny I like the blue shimmers. Looks like we are rapidly falling into the abyss :biggrin:
Jerry


----------



## Katsin (Mar 21, 2011)

Great color and contrast.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 21, 2011)

awesome job on the casting


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow that turned out great!  It looks like one of those supernova dust clouds or whatever they are.  Stars are being born!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## garrettdave (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice!

Dave


----------



## ZanderPommo (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful pen Lenny


----------



## munawar (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent. I starting to learn about casting.  If my first comes out half as good, I'll be happy.


----------



## soligen (Mar 22, 2011)

That looks really nice.  So, you hooked now?


----------



## Lenny (Mar 22, 2011)

soligen said:


> That looks really nice. So, you hooked now?


 

I dunno .... 

Is it possible to have an addiction within an addiction? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## louie68 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenny nice casting on your pen.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Is it possible to have an addiction within an addiction? :wink::biggrin:



Oh, just wait.

When you wake up in the middle of the night to write down a great
combination or technique you thought of in your sleep.. 

(and then in the morning, it looks like you wrote it in Klingon..)


----------



## omb76 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow Lenny!  that looks really great!  Congrats on such a great first casting and excellent execution on the lathe!


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great!A lot better than my first casting!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 22, 2011)

So  ....I've got my Coastal Scents mica pigments in their nice little screw cap jars ... I've got the Gallon jug of USComposites Silmar41, my mixing cups, oversized popsicle sticks, my silicone caulking mold, my journal just waiting for it's next entry ....... right their with me... and I'm sitting on our leather sofa  and SHE comes in .... With THAT LOOK ....

I said, "What ? ... Haven't you ever heard of a CASTING COUCH"!!!!! :biggrin:




:tongue: That's a joke, honey ... I'd never really do that... honest! :wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2011)

(groan..) :tongue:


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 27, 2011)

Lenny:  You did yourself proud!!!   I especially like the swirls and the finial.


----------

